# Lubricating oil



## Bhargav (Aug 5, 2013)

hey guys what lubricating oil does these ships or all ships use what is the grade and how much does it cost per liter??


----------



## luigi (Apr 12, 2007)

Bhargav said:


> hey guys what lubricating oil does these ships or all ships use what is the grade and how much does it cost per liter??


I think the reason no-one has answered is because you need to be more specific. Ships have a plethora of machinery, all of which has its own specific lube oil requirements.

Pumps and compressors for example, usually use a Turbine oil of 32 or 46 cSt viscosity.

A brief look on the internet shows close to 1000 U.S. dollars for a 200 litre drum - i.e. 5$/litre, but it no doubt gets cheaper if bought in bulk.


----------

